

Ask HN: How to programatically photo-manipulate two images? - submarine

Basically, I&#x27;d like to create an online tool with which people can upload an image and somehow automatically superimpose it and then shear&#x2F;stretch&#x2F;scale it to fit specified areas on top of that image. I&#x27;d know how to do it manually with GIMP, but I was wondering if there&#x27;s a way to do with programatically, provided that I can hard-code fixed sizes and dimensions for everything.&lt;p&gt;Thanks&lt;p&gt;TLDR:Is there a way to programatically photoshop something?
======
hownowstephen
maybe try interfacing with some of the imagemagick tools:
[http://www.imagemagick.org](http://www.imagemagick.org) \- it's insanely
powerful.

------
morkfromork
webGL

